# CHAMPIONS ONLY - Lets get to work !!!



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

05 Sept 2003

Height - 5???9??? 					
Weight - 210 lbs /95kg

BMR
95 x 24 = 2280
2280 x .9 = 2052

Total Caloric Expenditure
Moderate Activity Level  = 2668
Training Activity Level    = 3180
_____________________________

Daily Total Caloric Expenditure 
High Activity Day		3200
Moderate High Activity Day	2600
Average Day		2200
Low Activity Day		2000 

______________________________

Mon- Train @ 12:30 pm and Cardio (30min) / total calories=2600
Tues- Off / total calories=2000
Wed- Train @ 12:30 pm and Cardio (30min) / total calories=2600
Thurs- Off / total calories=2000
Fri- Cardio (60min) @ 8:00 am and Train @ 3:00 pm / TC=3200
Sat- Train @ 3:00 pm / total calories=2600
Sun- Cardio (60min) @ 8:00 am and Train @ 3:00 pm / TC=3200
______________________________

     :


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Here is Tuesday - Thursday


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Here is Friday - Sunday


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

The arms the arms -- man -- I am wanting to see the advice from this board.  So far everyone has seemed awesome.  Even you NG you are like a brother to me now.  I want to do a show in a year. SO LETS DO THIS.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice guns!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks brother,  I have been working really hard. That is way I thought I should post what I am doing, so I can get better and better and better.

I would be so thankful for some advice


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 5, 2003)

lookin' good!  your enthusiasm is catching - love the title of your thread.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank you ---- I can't wait. I love this game.

Do you have any advice.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Solid
Looking good 

If this is your journal, I'd like to move it to the Online Journals forum.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> Thanks brother,  I have been working really hard. That is way I thought I should post what I am doing, so I can get better and better and better.
> 
> I would be so thankful for some advice


If you have questions just ask! But looks like I could learn something from you!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Jodi, Its not a journal (yet)  I just would like the members to help me out you know. It could be just one thing that takes me to the over the edge.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

Maybe, I could adjust some calories or something. I am just curious to see if someone would change anything. Or am I one the right track.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

How about posting your diet and lets see what you are eating and maybe we can adjust?? Looks like you are doing great though. I would move this to Journal!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok then here are my suggestions.

Your diet overall is fantastic.  Now this is me being the anal retentive person I am  but I have a few things I would change.

1.  Your Monday-Wednesday plan on meal 1: skip the yogurt, add a piece of fruit and increase the oats.  

2.  All plans - you should re-portion your protein so there is a more even balance throughout your meals because meal 1 needs more than that for your first meal of the day. And this goes for the first 2 plans you have, I noticed meal one has too little protein

3.  Whole wheat pasta - Not a bad choice but I would reconsider having it twice a day.  How bout once a day and the other time go with Brown Rice or a Sweet Potato.

4. Ummm forget it, I don't even want to touch Meal 1 on your Fri - Sun plan.  

5.  I would make sure one of your carb meals is after your workouts as well on each training day.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

4. Ummm forget it, I don't even want to touch Meal 1 on your Fri - Sun plan. 

CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!  OK, why the honey and cocoa??


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 5, 2003)

Solid, 

      You look good in that picture. If I'd have known I was messing with a military man, I might have thought twice, LOL. I wouldn't say to change anything in your diet yet, how long have you been doing it? You have to see how it works over time and then adjust it. One suggestion I would make, if your not doing it already is to get your bodyfat tested at least once per month if not every two weeks along with measurements and the scale. You should definately pick out a contest date and go for it. It is the most rewarding experience and you will learn so much about yourself through the process.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 4. Ummm forget it, I don't even want to touch Meal 1 on your Fri - Sun plan.
> CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!  OK, why the honey and cocoa??


I am doing that because I am doing 1 hour of Cardio ( I hate cardio) on a empty stomach. I always feel like I am going to die if I don't get the High GI carbs right after and I never really cheat so it's my "cheat treat" yum - yum.  Do you think it my be to much??

NG- I am psycho I test my BF daily.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 5, 2003)

> 1. Your Monday-Wednesday plan on meal 1: skip the yogurt, add a piece of fruit and increase the oats.


1.  I hate mornings and I hate breakfast. I always get up around 6:30am to finish packing my food for the day. I just hate to CHEW.  I do the yogurt because my stomach is queasy in the AM, I feel like it calms it down. The yogurt has fruit. Does that make a different in you recommendation? I was thinking of adding more oatmeal, you think every day? Or only on Training days? I want to keep carbs @ 2000 total on T/TH.


> 2. All plans - you should re-portion your protein so there is a more even balance throughout your meals because meal 1 needs more than that for your first meal of the day. And this goes for the first 2 plans you have, I noticed meal one has too little protein


2.  I have been struggling with that. I always felt that Carbs where more important to me in the morning. I am going to add a scoop of MAX-HIGH 5.  Total CAL ??? 118 PRO ??? 26, I think that will fix that, but my fear is that I am getting 40% of my calories from Protein, is a bad thing. Is it? 26 grams here, 40 there and before I know it I am over 300gr of Protein. I worry about my kidneys. What do you think?


> 3. Whole wheat pasta - Not a bad choice but I would reconsider having it twice a day. How bout once a day and the other time go with Brown Rice or a Sweet Potato.


3. I agree. The reason I do this if I cook pasta at night, it tastes good the next day. I hate day old Brown Rice. I love sweet potatoes, but I am in California. I don???t really find them at a decent price this time of year. (GREAT SUGGESTION. THANK YOU) When I leave my house at 7:30 am, I am in class or at work until very late. So, I HAVE to carry everything with me (1 gallon water, FOOD, books) That is also the reason I do so many MRP's. 


> 4. Ummm forget it, I don't even want to touch Meal 1 on your Fri - Sun plan.


4. Is it that bad???  


> 5. I would make sure one of your carb meals is after your workouts as well on each training day.


5. I am drinking a Myoplex within 30 minutes of the workout and I am eating pasta within 1 ½ or 2 hours. What do you think? I am going to add METAFORM HYPERDRIVE 360 to my post workout Myoplex. I am not using supplements right now. The 360 will add Glutamine and Creatine.

THANK YOU FOR YOU INPUT, THANK YOU ??? I need help make sure that I am not over looking something.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

what do you guys think?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 6, 2003)

I think your plan is fine, I think you need to try it for a while, monitor and adjust as you go along.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Sep 6, 2003)

I THINK you should have at least 2 or 3 cups of pasta right before bed everyday....  ......just kidding...

I have a question though.....why do you eat 3200 cals on weekends???? is it because you do 60 min cardio instead of 30??


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

1. I train the hardest on weekends (my days off work are T/TH) 
2. I am doing a split
3. I am doing 60 cardio -- 

I actually do cardio 75% of THR --- the other days I do fat burning cardio 65% of THR, so I am using more calories.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh....ok , I had missed that....Good luck with your program...

PS.... Nice guns ....hopefully ...someday mine will be as big as yours.... maybe bigger


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

Other tahn the suggestions I made I think its great.

Although I do think that meal with the honey is too much sugar but thats because I don't anything with sugar


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you want to move this to journals?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah that would be ok. Thank for your advice. Did you have any thing else?????


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 7, 2003)

Sunday  ---   9/7/03

up @ 9am
9:30-10:30  ----  cardio
5:30  ---- chest (great work)


shoulder is bothering me a little. get focused dont let "them" take this from you.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 7, 2003)

Be careful with your shoulders, I am not able to bench because of a nagging shoulder injury.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2003)

Are you doing rotator cuff exercises?


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 7, 2003)

yes and no. I have this weird thing going on. It will sometimes pop out (sort of)  I just don't go as far down when doing bench press. I am having trouble with DB exercises. I am doing this split so I don't hit it to hard (left delt)

Friday is my Day 1 -- its nice because I get the whole gym to myself

Day 1f- Cardio am  /  Legs pm    
Day 2s- Back
Day 3s- Cardio am / Chest pm
Day 4m- Shoulders (rehab type stuff 'bands') - 
Day 5t- OFF
Day 6w- Arms
Day 7t- OFF

It may sound funny... I seriously think I am having problems on just the left side because that is where I was putting the pins in.
I am looking after it. I warm up super long and my cardio is on the Lifefitness Elipticail -- so I get some movement in my shoulders at least.  

I am making some adjustments to the Eating Program --

I am droping the honey and I my be dropping the coca mix. I might go with a sugar free coffee mix....

And I am going to mix pesto in with my pasta .... I didn't realize that I can get some good EFA's that way...

I am also adding 2 Tbsp more dressing to the PM salad...... 

Thanks guys --- your posts are helping me feel important...feel free to post anytime NG -- JODI


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

Monday Morning --- All systems go.

I am going to train Shoulder today....(rehab exercises) It is a little sore. A little sore


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 8, 2003)

Bro I think your caloires are alittle low meaning 2000 caloires i think you may be shutting your metabolism down. Suggestion never do legs before cardio. you may want to incorporate HIT cardio on days off later on at night time to stroke your metabolism.  Me being about 210 - 215 i keep my caloires around 2600-3000 and have a refeed meal about every 3,4 days as I aporach contest caloires will drop 250 a week till i start tighten up with all the cardio you are doing you may want to eat more on training days and lower caloires may be by 250-500 on days off plus remember you are doing cardio putting your body into more calorie deficit so I would be cautious od 2000 caloires thats too low for a person 200 lbs lean  2400 should be approximate bmr and then factor in ARM 1.1-1.5  depending on activity level. Some factors need to be taken in also if you are using thermogenics and also must account for thermogenise from protein consumption as well.  For you a nice 50 p 30f 20c  would work if calories averaging about 2750 a week with refeeds.  In stead of taking dailiy intake I take my weekly average and try to keep it around 2700-3000 caloires per week. Hope this helps


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

Solid,

       hardasnails might be right about the calories may be too low, only time will tell, I like to start with slightly higher calories because this gives you a point where you can drop them lower as you progress on the diet so you don't hit a sticking point. What concerns me is it sounds like you are doing an hour of cardio on an empty stomach, is that right? The problem I see with this is depending on what time your last meal of the day is, you could be going anywhere from 8-10 hours with no food and then doing an hour of cardio, I think you risk too much muscle, a small shake before (maybe a scoop of whey), I would add a little carbs, I know you probably don't agree. You have to look at cardio as not how many calories you burn during the session but how it raises your metabolism for the day.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well if you want to play safe may be when you get up in middle of night may be you want to consume a whey protein shake with 1 tsp of flax in order to off set any catabolism that may occur with am cardio. Whey protein prior may be converted to be used for energy but if you some some this 2 -3 hours prior it may be digested enough to present a barrier to protect an lean body mass.  2-3hours hour be optimal time frame in my opion.  liek to here naturalguys opionon on this ?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Well if you want to play safe may be when you get up in middle of night may be you want to consume a whey protein shake with 1 tsp of flax in order to off set any catabolism that may occur with am cardio. Whey protein prior may be converted to be used for energy but if you some some this 2 -3 hours prior it may be digested enough to present a barrier to protect an lean body mass.  2-3hours hour be optimal time frame in my opion.  liek to here naturalguys opionon on this ?




I agree that 2-3 hours is better however I would have a problem getting up and then falling back to sleep. Yes some of the protein shake will be used for energy but I say better that then my hard earned muscle.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 8, 2003)

Natural guy 

What is your take on taking 5 grams of gltuemine or BCAAS about 30 minnutes before cardio ?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

I am a big believer in glutamine, I do think BCAA's are very important however I don't take a separate BCAA supplement, here's why, I take VP2 (whey isolate) it is 30% BCAA's. So one scoop is 23 grams protein, that is almost 7 grams BCAA, you would have to take alot of BCAA pills for that, so it is about more bang for the buck. Plus the VP2 is absorbed super fast, it is like taking free form amino's.

So in short to answer, to prevent catabolism when you are restricting calories, the BCAA & glutamine combo is a good idea.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 8, 2003)

I tried that VP2 stuff vanilla taste like shit !..  beverly muscle provider is 50% BCAAS content and I use their products thats porbably why there guys can gain weight on lower caloires and never loose an lean muscle mass becuase they are taking tons of BCAAS through out the day. You may want to ck into them. if you can get it at whole sale it is actually pretty cheap.. even if you use 2 scoops to 1 VP2 gives you still 53 grams of protein with close to 20 grams BCAAS. worth checking into


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

On the days that I am 2000 I sweat all day long. My BodyFat is terrible right now. This biggest reason I do 1 hour Cardio is on Monday and Sunday is for my heart. I had two heat strokes years ago and ever since my heart rate is 85+ resting.



> I think you risk too much muscle, a small shake before (maybe a scoop of whey), I would add a little carbs, I know you probably don't agree. You have to look at cardio as not how many calories you burn during the session but how it raises your metabolism for the day.


I am in a Catch 22. I don't want to lose the muscle but my HR is a major concern for me. I can't really do HIIT cardio, because my HR jumps to 85%-90% and I don't recover well (yet).  So it goes like this I wake up 15 minutes later I am doing cardio at 55% (fatburning) for 30 min and then the next 30 min I am doing 75%.
And within about 15 - 20 minutes I am drinking a 800 calories shake , and a hour after that I am eating again. I take a nap and eat again ... go back in a train my legs or chest (fri or sunday)
I only do cardio maybe two more times during the week after I train and it is fatburning cardio  ..... I am adding Hyderdrive 360 for postworkout. I have cut some sugar from the orginal diet, I will look at the 2000 on days off. I am only doing that Twice a week.

3600 x 2days
2600 x 3days
2000 x 2days

__________________


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

Shoulder is to sore to train today... I am going to pass it up this week and just ice it. Next week I am going to hit shoulders with Chest (on sunday) and take MON. TUES. OFF and roll back into the schedule.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 8, 2003)

Make sure you warm up your shoulders real well and do some rotator cuff exercises as a warm up as well. You might want to consider having someone look at the shoulder if it gets worse. Make sure to stretch your pecs well after they are warm, tight pecs put alot of strain on the rotator cuff.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks -- I am on it. I am doing all of the above. I don't think it is too serious. I am logging it so if it continues I at least have a time record.  My girl is a Physical Therapist, dude, I get this thing WORKED on --- I spend about 5 min warming up the shoulders, before back and chest, I also do 2/15 warm sets.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

I just got done eating and I am sweating through my fuqen shirt.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 9, 2003)

> youre fuqen joking? get outta my journal.


   

I've been reading thru your journal, I like your plans. Keep it up


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

HARD -- You were right about the 2000 calories... fuq that. No GO bro --- I raised it to 2800.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

Tuesday - 

Shoulder is still stiff...But good to go..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 10, 2003)

whats up buddy


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 10, 2003)

The calories are going up...I am feel a little drained on non-training days...Going up to 3000 calories...daily and 3800 on training days. 

I am going to stop doing the cardio on an empy stomach... I feel too flat... Everything else is going great. 

Today I am training arms.......FUQ YEAH !!!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Oct 13, 2003)

REPORT ON THE SHOULDER -

TORN BICEPS TENDON, RIPPED COMPLETELY OFF. ITS GONE AND CHRONIC TENDONITIS IN THE STUFF THAT IS LEFT. EVERY DAY ICE, STEM AND ULTRASOUND TREATMENT. 

I AM PRETTY SAD.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 14, 2003)

OMG...that sucks man.  Sorry to hear about that.  Are you going to have to have surgery to reattach it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice to have you back here man! Sorry about your injury, I know that sucks. I have to lay off the weights for at least 2 weeks with tendonitis. Keep in touch!


----------

